# I went to a job interview and...



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

I was a nervous wreck, awkward, anxious and blushing. *But* I maintained eye contact, answered the questions, asked some questions and cracked a small joke that got a smile.

So I all in all I think it went well. It's a full time summer job that pays quite well and doesn't require a lot of socializing. They'll call me next week, hopefully I'll get hired.

Over and out.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

good luck


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

LordScott said:


> good luck


Thank you man!


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Update: Got the job.

Suck it SA.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice bro... 

I'm about to get a job 10 bucks an hour doing yard work... 

Hope the same goes for me.


----------



## unhappy123 (Apr 23, 2012)

Good job!!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yay!

I so often hear that being obviously nervous in interviews will ruin any chance of getting the job but that definitely hasn't proven true from what I've read and experienced.

Hope you enjoy the job


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

unhappy123 said:


> Good job!!





Tyler Bro said:


> Nice bro...
> 
> I'm about to get a job 10 bucks an hour doing yard work...
> 
> Hope the same goes for me.





Fruitcake said:


> Yay!
> 
> I so often hear that being obviously nervous in interviews will ruin any chance of getting the job but that definitely hasn't proven true from what I've read and experienced.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the job


Thank you all. 

And yes I've experienced the same thing Fruitcake. My nervousness and awkwardness didn't stop me from getting this job or any previous jobs I've had. The difficulty for me is applying for jobs and actually going to interviews. Luckily I'm less depressed these days.

Oh yeah, time for some beer.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

I was nervous as heck, but he still hired me.


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

Voyager said:


> I was a nervous wreck, awkward, anxious and blushing. *But* I maintained eye contact, answered the questions, asked some questions and cracked a small joke that got a smile.
> 
> So I all in all I think it went well. It's a full time summer job that pays quite well and doesn't require a lot of socializing. They'll call me next week, hopefully I'll get hired.
> 
> Over and out.


Despite feeling bad you still kept fighting, especially with that joke. That is something to be happy about regardless of what happens. Hope you get the job.


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats on getting the job!!!


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

cjos333 said:


> Despite feeling bad you still kept fighting, especially with that joke. That is something to be happy about regardless of what happens. Hope you get the job.





orchidsandviolins said:


> Congrats on getting the job!!!


Wow, thank you guys .

My first day on the job was actually yesterday, it went quite well, but there's still so much I have to learn before I can feel comfortable.


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

Well done, what's the job? 
(I'm looking for a non social job atm )


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

adamac said:


> Well done, what's the job?
> (I'm looking for a non social job atm )


Personal care assistant. The client I'm working for has a very disabling condition but he's still a very nice, funny and understanding guy. We also share some similar interests, so that helps with conversations. It can be quite intimate work sometimes, but it suits my social anxiety very well since it's one on one instead of a group dynamic at an office for instance.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Congratulations man, that's awesome.


----------



## theflow (May 21, 2012)

Voyager said:


> Update: Got the job.
> 
> Suck it SA.


Good job


----------



## theflow (May 21, 2012)

Lol no pun intended ^


----------

